# Is anyone fishing?



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I tried yesterday and my gloves were not cutting it. I was wondering if anyone was still getting out and able to reel in anything? I saw a guy with a 15" saugeye before I left I don't know if he snagged it or not the water was moving fast and I couldn't feel my hands so I called it an early day after a half hour. My wife is working nights and was wonder if it was still worth going out until and if the water freezes?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Imo,its always worth going out. I have only been twice since the weekend before last lol and that was just lunchbreak stops at the spillway. Got a saugeye 1st trip and missed two, and last monday hooked a nice muskie that came off at the ice edge,was a fun fight though....... Tomarrow im going to start east and work may way west checking out different spots for eyes. Wish i could get out now before this little front moveing in but oh well will go when i can.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Great to hear. I just need to get some better gloves. I'm getting cabin fever with my buddy working nights and the weather being in that transition phase. I can tell some people on some threads are getting cranky too.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I was wading the Mad the last weekend it was under 20 degrees, and I think the water MIGHT have been 38 degrees. Since I fly fish, I can't wear gloves...so I keep a HEAVY pair of gloves tucked in the top of my waders, and when I realize I can't feel my fingers...I put my gloves on and breathe into them for a few seconds. After a few rounds of this, I think I just get used to the cold air and water (hands get wet from stripping line). It's a matter of getting acclimated to it.
[/COLOR] 
I'd like to go either tomorrow or Sunday to a pond or quarry if I can find one not skinned over with ice.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Trying to get out, but something always seems to pop up. Was all set to go on Thursday, but, son had car problems... Anxious to give some new baits a throw.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm headed out soon. The wife is sound asleep and works tonight. If I don't get out I'll wind up doing nothing all weekend and wasting the day in front of the t.v. and computer.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

sbreech said:


> I was wading the Mad the last weekend it was under 20 degrees, and I think the water MIGHT have been 38 degrees. Since I fly fish, I can't wear gloves...so I keep a HEAVY pair of gloves tucked in the top of my waders, and when I realize I can't feel my fingers...I put my gloves on and breathe into them for a few seconds. After a few rounds of this, I think I just get used to the cold air and water (hands get wet from stripping line). It's a matter of getting acclimated to it.
> [/COLOR]
> I'd like to go either tomorrow or Sunday to a pond or quarry if I can find one not skinned over with ice.




I use the ICE BAY GLOVE I found at Gander Mountain for about $13








They are are waterproof, snug and grip really well for the strip set. Much warmer than bare fingers, but due to the snugness my fingers do get cold after a while. A hand warmer tucked in the palm helps though.

They have other versions, but I doubt they're waterproof. http://www.glacieroutdoor.com/store/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=17


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I was but Bill had to go home, Dance that is LOL! Ice isnt thick enough around here except for on the roads so I think I will just set here sippin my coffee and watching B ball. Unless of course Hank wants to go here in a while on verses LOL!! Be safe out there and sent me a fillet 

Stan


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Snagged one in the belly and sent him back home. No bites


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Might hit another spot when the wife leaves for work.


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

wish i would have gotten out after work ... got off earlier than expected then piddle paddled around the hotel for a bit


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I got skunked again. I didn't go to a different spot. I didn't want to go out in the cold by myself at night in the other spot. I should have PM'd you my number fishassasin but I thought twice about it because I figured you would have been better off with one of the better fishermen on the site.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds as if the lakes will be wide open again soon, rain, 40+ temps, thunderstorms, 
20+ mph winds next couple of days. I give up thinking about drilling holes, I'm ready to do some casting again. Rods ready to go, of course I never put them away, can't wait to get out and give these new 3.25 Joshy Swims a try. My own custom color, well not really but I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

This time of year is frustrating. Fish are still eating but ya can't get to them. This is when I get in my work shop and make /paint jigs or pound out some home made spoons. Now is when the winter seems to drag on.

If I were rich, I'd go find some ice !!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

geoffoquinn said:


> Snagged one in the belly and sent him back home. No bites


geoffoquinn, I seen you at alum. When you walked down towards the bridge i was the lone guy fishing down from the two older guys you talked to. Truck with a ladder on it right? All i did was snag a carp then later on had a good hit and turned it but then she came off... Travis (yak-on) met me down there and he snagged a big ole channel cat. Man felt sorry for that fish looked like it had been snagged 4 other times with a a scar on its back one on its side and one on each side fin. Poor little creature! Next time i see you down there ill say hi to ya


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

That was me. Feel free to say hey if you see me out. I might go out when I get my chores done and get a little lunch worked out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hope your able to get out! I was dumb and planned my fishing for yesterday and not today. Gotta do things with the family today then back to work monday, Will probaly be down there tues late morning early afternoon for a little bit.. Hopen things start melting again this week and i can hit up some lakes again!


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

looks like im busy the rest of the week.. but im def. gonna get out next sunday and the following week... you can pm your number and we can talk about going i need to get my casting fix on


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm going to head to the Alum spillway after work at like 4:30. Hopefully so others can get out today and enjoy this 50 degree January spring day.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

The bass were hitting today. Got seven. Must be the warming trend.
Of course I'm throwing senkos' in Florida. Good luck to all.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

I went out for a couple of hours today. They've got the water flowing wide open again at alum spillway. Current was ripping. I couldn't get my jig down on the bottom. I saw about 12 different guys. I only saw one eye and one crappie pulled out. Enjoyed the warm weather but the fishing was tough!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

went to buckeye for eyes got 4 two 15 one 18 and one 22 on a h.j.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Was out tonight, high current and lots of floating shad and saugeye. Didn't get any though. Only two others fishing with nothing caught.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ill be down that way tomarrow, Hopen to hit a couple on lunch break, bummer seeing all the floaters! Fish must be starten to stage in front of dam with the super cold water?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Is anybody fishing? I have the answer to that million dollar question. YES Fishslim has been out and has at least 3 saugeyes in this windy weather and 2 of them were big ones. He just gets it done when nobody else cares to venture out there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good deal,thanks for the play by play, I know another member on here got out earlier an put a few on the bank, he didnt say any big ones though..... And theres plenty of us willing to venture out there just other things going on at moment. Man i wish like heck i was out right now. or any other time.
do you have any stats on the 2 bigger ones you mention he got? And yea he just gets it done period. Before reading his posts i didnt think it was possible to catch consistant fish on softwater this time of yr. 
And looks like he has the angler of the yr wrapped up! congrats if you read this!

Oh, an have you been by buckeye? is she still locked up? Shes gotta be splitting open really soon!!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes a 20 and 21 inch plus a 14 he threw back and a sucker for good measure. The 20 and 21 inch were nice heavy females. Myself I was busy frying a bunch of bluegills I caught through the ice last year, they are delicious, I like that vacuum sealer, it sure does preserve that fresh caught flavor, if only it worked for morels, I still have to go through the arduous task of pressure canning but it is so worth it!! That will be tomorrows treat, fried morels!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

And the winner is FISHSLIM Angler Of The Year Congratulations Troy


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was at the yaght ciub using a yo-zurn ratt"n vibe . Up and down.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> I was at the yaght ciub using a yo-zurn ratt"n vibe . Up and down.


I call B.S. but nice try .........:T


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I didn't get out Sunday. I did go 2 times Saturday to the same spot I snagged the one in the belly and had one on for a second and it was on so lightly I couldn't tell until it was to late and didn't get the hook set. That was the only bite. Great to hear and see there still some guys out there doing it. CONGRATULATIONS to FISHSLIM on the ANGLER OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Went out with fishassasin today for a couple hours. He's a good guy. He's only here until the 20th if you would offer him a trip out. I got skunked. I don't know how he did. I left before him.


----------



## fishassasin (Jan 18, 2012)

geoffoquinn said:


> Went out with fishassasin today for a couple hours. He's a good guy. He's only here until the 20th if you would offer him a trip out. I got skunked. I don't know how he did. I left before him.


hey thanks man.. i appreciate you taking the time to take me around a few places.. i ended up catching a crappie. fished for about 2 more hours.. caught the crappie on a fluke jr. i threw just about everything i had in my box. i really enjoyed it .. i went down where we first pulled up at the mudhole and didnt fish.. tried there and upon first cast lost that swimbait.. love that action.. thats where i caught that crappie. but i enjoyed myself... thanks again.. cant wait till wednesday to get out again.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Went out today for the first time this year. Landed a 39" and 42" muskie. Buddy got a 36" and 37". Four hours...four fish....

Landed my two on my new black/blue skirt silver spinner bucktail. Buddy got his on a silver/pink rattle. I lost mu firetiger to a 44" or so....damn clasp on the leader straightened.

Talked to a couple guys....people are keeping them like crazy. 3-4 per person....saw one guy THROW a muskie back in. Found it dead a hour later.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Burks said:


> Went out today for the first time this year. Landed a 39" and 42" muskie. Buddy got a 36" and 37". Four hours...four fish....
> 
> Landed my two on my new black/blue skirt silver spinner bucktail. Buddy got his on a silver/pink rattle. I lost mu firetiger to a 44" or so....damn clasp on the leader straightened.
> 
> Talked to a couple guys....people are keeping them like crazy. 3-4 per person....saw one guy THROW a muskie back in. Found it dead a hour later.


Nice fish! I don't know why anyone would keep a muskie or harm a fish unless it's going into the pan?


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Supposedly.....and I use that term loosely........the one guy we saw keep two fish today was going to eat them.

I personally call BS because all he did was brag how big his ~32" fish was. I'm not saying that it's a small fish or bagging on the fish size, but I think he was keeping them as "trophies". He just let off that "vibe". Considering how he handled the fish, I doubt he's experienced or educated much.

Now I do know people who keep and eat them. I'm fine with that. Just don't go harvesting a dozen every week or something.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Has anyone been giving the water a try. I figured most everywhere is insufficiently iced over.
I went to the Sports and Outdoor show and it was a bust. Just a bunch of salesmen standing around with their arms folded. There were a few demonstrations but they didn't catch my attention enough for me to stop at any of them.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep guys been banging fish in many places. Saw pic of one caught other day a real trophy 11 pounder. And i know of some others qualitiy fish caught today. Cannot let the cold stop you wind is keeping water open in places you would think are locked. Now if wind dies tonight different story for tomorrow.


----------



## cammo dippin (Feb 11, 2012)

lucky i havent been out workin like crazy


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

went out last week when it was nice out but i got skunked the water was still very cold even in the shallow lake i hit went to


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I almost started to cry. Not how I remembered it twenty years ago. I did buy some lures from Warrior, bought some spoons fro some nice lady, and supported a tackle shop from Akron..By golly, they have alot of work to do to bring it back to its glory.


"I went to the Sports and Outdoor show and it was a bust. Just a bunch of "salesmen standing around with their arms folded. There were a few "demonstrations but they didn't catch my attention enough for me to stop at "any of them.[/QUOTE]"


----------

